# Starwood WKORV owners...studios without a tub?



## Denise L (Oct 24, 2006)

In the most recent WKORV review on TUG, there is no bathtub in the studio unit  !  I confirmed this with the reviewer, and sent an email to a contact at the resort to look into it. 

Has anyone else experienced this missing tub? Just wondering if this was a special unit or what! The villa floorplans clearly show a bathtub in the studios and in the one bedrooms.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Perhaps a wheelchair accessible unit.  We were given one at the Waiohai (although because the Waiohai does not have lockouts, the unit still had a bathtub in the other bathroom).  The bathroom with the roll-in shower was configured differently than in the other units in a variety of minor ways (counter height, etc.).

We felt lucky to get that particular room because it is an ocean view and we were there on a preview.


----------



## smsavage (Oct 24, 2006)

This sounds kinda odd...Here's the printout from mystarcentral as to what should be found in the one bedroom studio...

King Heavenly Bed® 
Sofa bed 
Whirlpool tub 
Separate shower 
Fully equipped kitchenette with service for four 
Glass cooktop 
Bed linens and towels for four 
Color TV, DVD and Bose® AM/FM Wave® Radio 
Full-size refrigerator, dishwasher, and washer and dryer 
Private lanai 
Blackout-lined drapery 
Telephone lines with voice mail and data ports 
One cordless phone 
Sleeps up to four guests 

Clearly indicates a tub.....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2006)

If you look at the floorplans for WKORV - (SVO/Resort Collection/WKORV/Villas) 

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/resorts/westin_kanapali_ocean_resort_villas/villas.jsp

- both the premium and deluxe studios have a whirlpool tub shown in the diagram


----------



## Denise L (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, the floorplans show bathtubs.  Which is why this is a mystery.

So I will let you guys know what I find out about that unit and why it definitely did NOT have a bathtub. Hopefully there will be a logical explanation!


----------



## nell (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe I saw this before about WKORV wheelchair accessible units.  I don't know how many WKORV has of the units though.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2006)

The same poster said the units cost $70K, so maybe he doesn't have all his facts straight?    I also thought it was odd that he thought it should include daily maid service and that he thought the studio side was small.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> The same poster said the units cost $70K, so maybe he doesn't have all his facts straight?    I also thought it was odd that he thought it should include daily maid service and that he thought the studio side was small.



Just read the review - and all I can say is hmmmmmmmmm The studio was small? - a rating of 7.5 because there was no daily maid service (w/o an extra charge) - even though this should be known beforehand - and they thought WKORV should supply the laundry soap???  - and some non-descript $75 for 'in room taxes and fees' - the resort fee per day for the studio is $3-4 correct - why the additional charge?  and lack of deep end in pool? (that is a legal liability issue)


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> the resort fee per day for the studio is $3-4 correct - why the additional charge?



I am looking at our bill from our stay this summer and we were charged $3.41 state tax per day when we stayed in our unit.  However, the nights we rented, we were charged $14.09 state tax and $24.51 occupancy/tourism tax   so I wonder if the reviewer was renting and that is why he expected daily maid service and free supplies, like you would have in a hotel?  His comments make me think he was a "hotel guest" and not a timeshare owner/exchanger.

One more thing that I found odd - he said he never found covered parking one time.  We were there for 17 days in July, the resort was 100% full, and there were only 2 times in all those days that we couldn't find a parking spot in our building.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 24, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> The same poster said the units cost $70K, so maybe he doesn't have all his facts straight?    I also thought it was odd that he thought it should include daily maid service and that he thought the studio side was small.



Well, I think that the reviewer is just looking at the developer prices for WKORV-N now, for oceanfront, which are $69K+, I think.  So he was probably quoting the highest asking price today.

I believe that this was an exchange, but I could be wrong.

If I was given a unit like that (no tub, view of construction) as an owner, I would be disappointed. It is technically oceanview, so it's in the pool of villas we could get (which is why I wake up at 4:55 AM :zzz: , right?  )

Not sure about the fees. It should have been $3-4 a day x 7, or no more than $28, and no taxes since it was an exchange.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 24, 2006)

*Update, sort of*

Well, I got an email from the resort saying that all the units have tubs (we know that is how it is supposed to be). I did ask them if maybe sometime, somehow, someone could take a quick peek into that particular unit and verify the existence of a tub. I mean, you can't really miss a bathtub in your villa, and I do believe the reviewer that it wasn't there.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 24, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Well, I got an email from the resort saying that all the units have tubs (we know that is how it is supposed to be). I did ask them if maybe sometime, somehow, someone could take a quick peek into that particular unit and verify the existence of a tub. I mean, you can't really miss a bathtub in your villa, and I do believe the reviewer that it wasn't there.



and yet their 7.5 rating gets averaged in...


----------



## wilma (Oct 25, 2006)

I was interested to read this new review of WKORV because we have an exchange coming up in November, but agree that several of the comments were a little odd especially the one about a charge for daily maid service. The reviewer is an experienced exchanger but perhaps thought a high-end resort like the Westin would include daily maid service. Do any timeshares in Hawaii have daily maid service for no extra charge? The mid-week tidy service should have at least emptied the garbage and an exchange of towels would be nice. Would like to know why the fees ($75) were so high??


----------



## Hoc (Oct 30, 2006)

I just came across this thread, so I thought I would explain my review.  Actually,  because of the location of the resort on Maui, and the condition of the room and the resort,  I rated it higher than I might have otherwise.  I thought my rating was quite generous under the TUG guidelines, and it might have been lower if I had followed them accurately.

Regarding the questions above, I have sometimes come across other resorts where there is no daily maid service.  I always mark down for this (though not much), because maid service is something I expect as a part of the vacation experience, and to charge outrageous rates for it is just ridiculous.  Moreover, this was the first ever resort I have ever had that would charge for a towel exchange, justify it by saying that you can wash the towels yourself, and then not provide you the facilities to wash them (i.e., laundry soap) without an extra charge.  I would have been fine without them providing laundry soap or maid service, if there had just been the ability for a no-extra-charge towel exchange.  It is the lack of all three that made this an issue that affected the review.

In addition, a resort in a resort area that has no view is simply an impairment of the resort experience.  This is the first time that I traded into a resort and actually could not draw open the drapes because the view was so disgusting.  It was also the first time I ever traded into a resort where construction noises woke us up early and we could not sleep until a normal hour, say, 8 am or later.  Had there been any warning about this problem when I made the exchange, I might not have made it.

Regarding the charges, as I had told Denise, my final room bill was $321.  That included tickets for two at the Feast at Lele, which were $200, phone charges of about $12 (for about 6 minutes of calls to California, which I thought was ridiculous, but did not mention in my review, because some kind of inflated charge for calling seems to be par for the course in all but a very few of the top timeshares), and $50 for the breakfast buffet for two.  I also saw a daily room tax on there, so, I assumed that the remaining charges were the room tax.  I promised Denise to go look for the bill and provide details but I haven’t found it yet (my girlfriend is very efficient at throwing things out to avoid clutter, and she can’t remember what she did with the bill, so it could be gone).

On the parking, well, what can I say?  It simply was always full, along with the furniture constantly blocking the six stalls.  Perhaps it was because it was raining, so more people wanted covered parking or fewer people went out.  But, for whatever the reason, there was never any covered parking in our building, and we almost always had to park in the open air lot across the street (usually, down by the far building) and walk to the room in the rain.  Frankly, given the sparse parking situation, I thought it inexcusable for the staff to block that many stalls with furniture for the entire week, but I did not put that in the review.

On the size of the unit, this is the smallest timeshare unit in which I have stayed in years.  In fact, it is actually smaller than most hotel rooms in which I have stayed for at least the past 20 or so years, except for one: The Golden Nugget in Las Vegas has very small hotel rooms, and the room there in which we stayed in August (not my choice of hotels, my high school reunion was next door) was about the size of this room at WKORV.  With that one exception, this room was smaller than any of the hotel rooms in which I have stayed since about 1986, when I was a student and staying in cheap hotels.

On the lack of a tub, I had mentioned to Denise that I saw a wide shelf  between the bathroom and the main room, and I was wondering if the plans were for a tub here, but for some reason it just wasn’t installed, or it wasn’t working and someone chose to cover it over, rather than repair it.

On current pricing, WKORV is charging $69k+ for units, and $89k+ for oceanfront units, so I do have my facts straight.  Regarding the 7.5 rating, my rating is accurate according to TUG Guidelines, though it is a bit generous:

“7 Above average resort but missing some extras and charges for the extras they do provide (e.g., tennis, bikes). Units might be a little smaller, not quite as plush but still very nice.” 

This was pretty close to accurate.  There were charges for almost every extra provided: classes/activities that were more than 15 minutes, towel exchange (which has been free in every other resort to which I’ve ever been), maid service, shampoo, hand/bath soap, and essentially, for any clean towels for the week, given that there was no exchange, and you could not wash your own except for an extra charge.  I have never before been in a timeshare where they did not give you adequate shampoo or soap for a week, and then sought to charge you if you wanted more.  Actually, I do not consider that an “extra.”  Still, I thought the ambiance of the resort was a bit better than others where I have had to pay a lot of extra charges, so I ranked it above a 7.

“8 A good resort with a great location. Still has top quality units and furnishing with on site recreation and activity director. An excellent exchange.” 

This was a good resort with a great location.  You did not, however, get the benefit of this because of the construction view, and the jackhammers/construction starting every morning at 7 am.  The units were top quality, as were the furnishings, and there was on site recreation, though the “activity director” was mostly concierges trying to rope you into a timeshare presentation.  It was an excellent exchange, but an 8 would have been too high, given the construction issues and the numerous charges.

“9 A great resort with everything except a major extra (e.g., golf or skiing being off-site). Beautiful units with fabulous decor. This should be among the 2nd to 4th best resorts you have seen.” 

This certainly was not among the 2nd to 4th best resorts I have seen.  I had better experiences at the Marriott Phuket, Marriott Custom House, Sunterra Kaanapali, Hyatt Tahoe, Royal Caribbean.  It did not have “everything except a major extra,” as much was missing (view, pool with a deep end, maid service or towel exchange with a reasonable tidy service, etc.)

“10 World class resort with everything included. Should be the best resort you have ever seen! Most are self-contained vacation destinations. Everything is in perfect order. There should be very few ratings of "10" given.” 

Well, that certainly didn’t happen.  This was not self-contained, it certainly was not the best I’ve ever seen, and lots was not in perfect order.  The construction view, the extra charges for everything, the lack of parking (with the furniture taking up about a quarter of the spots in our building, etc.)


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hoc,

Thank you for your review.  Sometimes it is nice to get someone else's prospective even though we don't like to hear it.  I may not agree with everything you said but I'm glad we can voice our opinions.  

Good luck with your future timeshare exchanges...

Tina


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, they have studio rooms without bathtubs.  I'm sure they always go to exchangers.  Interesting.  I wish Hoc had pictures to show us.  I wonder if the configuration of the room made it smaller.  I find the regular studios at WKORV to be much larger than Marriott Studios.  I think, Marriott Studios are narrower where Westin's are wider.  My kids find the rooms to be HUGE.  We only have stayed at a few timeshares so it hard for me to compare.  The Worldmark timeshare we stayed at was definitely smaller than Marriott.  We have also stayed at two Marriotts that were 2 bedrooms only so no studio side.  We also have stayed in the ever so small DVC units.  The smallest unit we ever stayed in was at the Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  This was totally expected as it was a city.  I am always surprised at the size of WEstin in Maui considering it is premium real estate.

A bathtub doesn't make or break my vacation so it isn't a big deal to me.  I know, some people it is but we don't do baths much.  Just kinda of weird that there wasn't one.  Maybe someone who is going soon can get the inside scoop.  I know, at Excablair (spelling) Hotel in Vegas they don't have bathtubs.  We were told for liability reasons.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2006)

Hoc - Thanks for explaining your review.  It sounds like you stay at some really nice places and probably have higher standards than I do (the Queen of Priceline!)   Sorry you got the bad view - I wouldn't be happy either, but as long as construction is going on, exchangers should be aware that they are likely to get a construction view.  If you ever decide to give it another chance, this board always has a lot of current info. about what is going on at the resort and what to expect when you arrive.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 30, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> . . . I find the regular studios at WKORV to be much larger than Marriott Studios.  I think, Marriott Studios are narrower where Westin's are wider.  My kids find the rooms to be HUGE. . . .  A bathtub doesn't make or break my vacation so it isn't a big deal to me.  I know, some people it is but we don't do baths much.  Just kinda of weird that there wasn't one.




I've never stayed in a Marriott studio, although when I had a 2-br. at the Ko'Olina, I noticed that the lockoff portion seemed to be fairly small.  When I originally took this studio, I thought it would be just me, so I didn't have a problem with that.  Then I wound up with a full time girlfriend who wanted to go with me, so it was the two of us.  In general, hotel or timeshare, I normally stay in at least a 1-br. suite or larger, so this was smaller than my usual unit, anyway.

The lack of a tub wasn't a problem -- I normally don't do baths, anyway.  I just mentioned it because it related to the configuration of the room, and I was trying to be thorough.

If I had to say that there was any one particular thing that I really thought did not measure up, it was the midweek service, which was almost nothing at all.  My girlfriend noted that, when we got back, while the bed had been made, there were no clean towels, no new soap or shampoo, and the carpet had not been vacuumed or swept(there were still clumps of dirt on it).  Then I had to call down to the front desk for a replacement robe when we realized he did not bring back the one he took, and my girlfriend was worried about them charging us.  I figured that wasn't an issue, but it was strange that the midweek "tidy" service was really no service at all.

When I mentioned all of the things I later put in my review during the timeshare presentation, they acted like none of this was unusual, like it was par for the course.  I found that quite unusual.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 30, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Hoc - Thanks for explaining your review.  It sounds like you stay at some really nice places and probably have higher standards than I do (the Queen of Priceline!)



I do have pretty high standards, which is why I tend only to stay at the highest rated timeshares.  In general, I find timeshares to be a step down in quality and service from the hotels that I use, so I figure that, if I stay with the top resorts, it won't be too much of a disappointment.

On Maui, before timesharing, the hotels were either the Kapalua Bay (now gone - to be replaced by the Ritz Carlton Quarter Shares) or the Grand Wailea, both of which are nicer than the timeshares I've tried on Maui.  FWIW, I will say that the quality of the rooms and service at WKORV was better than I experienced at the Maui Marriott, and I did appreciate having the washer/dryer in the room, without having to leave clothes in a coin-operated washroom near the pool, like at the Marriott.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hoc,

Did your studio have a 2 burner stove & refrigerator & dishwasher, microwave/convection oven, etc...?  I'm hoping it did.  I'll have to go back and re-read your review.  That is one major difference I see in the Westin Studio and other studios that I've seen.  You don't have a mini-kitchen.  The marriott studios just have a refrigerator & toaster oven & a sink except the ones in Maui & Kauai.  So you can actually cook a small meal in a Westin Studio.

Thanks again for your review...

Edited to add:  Your unit did include the mini-kitchen... I just went back and read your review...


----------



## Denise L (Oct 30, 2006)

*Not a peek from 2504 yet*

I still have nothing new to report on the mystery of the missing tub yet  . I will try and contact the resort again.  If not, I will be there in December and you know me, I will find out.

Doesn't the midweek tidy include fresh towels, I can't remember  ?! If it does, then I would have definitely called and asked for my towels. Last year, we asked for towels, tissues, dishwashing tablets, extra garbage bags, a complete blender (one of ours was missing parts), etc.

Hoc, thanks for checking on the resort bill when you get a chance. I was going to wait for that information before posting exactly what the Hawaii Occupancy tax charges were and if you were indeed charged for other surprise things on your bill.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 31, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Doesn't the midweek tidy include fresh towels, I can't remember  ?! If it does, then I would have definitely called and asked for my towels. Last year, we asked for towels, tissues, dishwashing tablets, extra garbage bags, a complete blender (one of ours was missing parts), etc.



I went back through my pictures to count the towels. Since Hoc didn't have a bath tub I wonder if he wasn't given the extra towels.  From what I can see and remember that there are two sets towels on a rack above the tub.  There is a floor mat near the tub.  Also, there is a dry rack in the bathroom that has two more sets of towels.  That would include the hand towel, wash cloth & bath towel.  Also, there is another floor mat near the shower door.  I'm pretty sure we got fresh towels with mid-week service because I know I didn't wash any towels.  Also we got tons of towels on our last visit because the toliet overflowed and they gave us like 10 fresh new towels. 

I'm wondering if he had a new maid or one that was having a off week.  Not that any of these are good excuses.  Especially since in his review he stated that he called for more towels and was told to wash them.  To me that really doesn't make sense since they wash the beach towels daily so I'm not sure why they wouldn't give him towels at mid-week.  I'm curious to find out why this would occur.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 31, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> I still have nothing new to report on the mystery of the missing tub yet  . I will try and contact the resort again.  If not, I will be there in December and you know me, I will find out.



Thanks.... I'd love to find out too about the mystery tub room.  Definitely don't want that room ever.

And, enjoy your trip in December.  YOu'll have to report back on how the weather is too?  What week are you going?  

Tina


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> If I had to say that there was any one particular thing that I really thought did not measure up, it was the midweek service, which was almost nothing at all.  My girlfriend noted that, when we got back, while the bed had been made, there were no clean towels, no new soap or shampoo, and the carpet had not been vacuumed or swept(there were still clumps of dirt on it).  Then I had to call down to the front desk for a replacement robe when we realized he did not bring back the one he took, and my girlfriend was worried about them charging us.  I figured that wasn't an issue, but it was strange that the midweek "tidy" service was really no service at all.



When I was at WKORV (and every other Westin) the mid-week cleaning did indeed include clean towels, more shampoo and soap, vacuuming, etc. I am very surprised to learn that you experienced differently. I wonder if this is true for non-SVN owners.

FWIW, I know they do include one small container of detergent for one load. Typically, I either bring or buy (for WKORV, buy, of course) a small detergent at the market... and I personally don't consider this a negative on any timeshare I've visited. Now that I've said that, I'm curious which timeshares, if any, actually do provide detergent for multiple washings without additional charge. Anyone have first hand experience with this at a t/s?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> When I was at WKORV (and every other Westin) the mid-week cleaning did indeed include clean towels, more shampoo and soap, vacuuming, etc. I am very surprised to learn that you experienced differently. I wonder if this is true for non-SVN owners.



That has been our experience too - I don't think Hoc got good service.  We often request extra towels too, and we've certainly never been told to wash them!


----------



## Hoc (Oct 31, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> Now that I've said that, I'm curious which timeshares, if any, actually do provide detergent for multiple washings without additional charge. Anyone have first hand experience with this at a t/s?



Every single timeshare I've been to previously has either daily maid service or free daily towel exchange.  I don't remember any giving detergent for multiple washings, and most expect you to bring your own detergent, and don't provide any even for a single wash.  However, it is the lack of a towel exchange, with the justification that you can wash your own, that makes it incumbent on the timeshare to provide the facilities to wash your own.  I.e., laundry soap sufficient to do so.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 31, 2006)

First off - I still do not agree -  but it is your right to rate and review how you see fit.

However, the Starwood properties make it CLEAR that it does not come with daily maid service.  Whether others do or not - is not in anyway part of the equation.  

Being TS saavy - you should have been well aware of this (with an inkly of DD) - also about the pool depth.  Surprises me that you were not aware of this.  As a TS rookie - I knew both of these before even going to a SW resort - and expected/planned accordingly.


----------



## arlene22 (Oct 31, 2006)

*A midweek tidy should be more substantial than what Hoc got*



			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> If I had to say that there was any one particular thing that I really thought did not measure up, it was the midweek service, which was almost nothing at all.  My girlfriend noted that, when we got back, while the bed had been made, there were no clean towels, no new soap or shampoo, and the carpet had not been vacuumed or swept(there were still clumps of dirt on it).  Then I had to call down to the front desk for a replacement robe when we realized he did not bring back the one he took, and my girlfriend was worried about them charging us.  I figured that wasn't an issue, but it was strange that the midweek "tidy" service was really no service at all.
> 
> When I mentioned all of the things I later put in my review during the timeshare presentation, they acted like none of this was unusual, like it was par for the course.  I found that quite unusual.



From the WKORV FAQ section of mystarcentral:

Q:   What housekeeping services do I receive as an Owner?  

A:   The Resort's housekeeping staff will have your villas thoroughly cleaned prior to your check-in. They will also provide you with a midweek cleaning, which includes replenishment of towels and a bed make-up with linen change. 
The midweek service is scheduled as follows: 

If you checked in on Friday, you will receive your midweek service on Monday. 
If you checked in on Sunday, you will receive your midweek service on Wednesday. 
If you need to change your scheduled day for midweek service, there will be a small fee charged.  

I consider this to be a bit skimpy to begin with, and Hoc didn't even get that. The mid-week tidy is a bit more substantial at Harborside, plus they give you more of whatever you need (soap, shampoo, laundry detergent, paper towels) when you ask for it.

From the Harborside FAQ section of mystarcentral:

Q:   What housekeeping services do I receive as an Owner?  

A:   The Resort's housekeeping staff will have your villas thoroughly cleaned prior to your check-in. They will also provide you with a midweek cleaning which includes replenishment of towels, tissues and soaps, bed make-up, a light kitchen touchup and vacuuming of your villa. 
The midweek service is scheduled as follows: 

If you checked in on Friday, you will receive your midweek service on Monday. 
If you checked in on Saturday, you will receive your midweek service on Tuesday. 
If you checked in on Sunday, you will receive your midweek service on Wednesday. 
If you wish to change your scheduled Complimentary Villa Cleaning date, please advise Housekeeping 24 hours in advance at (242) 363-6800 ext. 24. Failure to advise 24 hours in advance will result in a penalty of $50.00.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 1, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Being TS saavy - you should have been well aware of this (with an inkly of DD) - also about the pool depth.  Surprises me that you were not aware of this.  As a TS rookie - I knew both of these before even going to a SW resort - and expected/planned accordingly.



I don't know if you realize it, but you actually seem to be saying that I should have lowered my expectations before going to WKORV, and therefore rated the resort higher, even though it provides a lower experience in some areas than other timeshares.  I generally do not do extensive research on a resort before I go to determine whether it provides things that generally are provided.  

I do look at the TUG reviews, and assume that the good and bad are in there.  The negatives I mentioned were not in any prior TUG reviews (the fact that the pool was freezing -- so cold that I could not go in after 3 pm -- was mentioned in other reviews, so I did not include it in mine).  Now they are in there for anyone who researches the resort similar to the way I do.

Even so, I do not believe that a resort that fails to provide items that are required for a top rating should get a top rating, merely because they tell you in advance that they don't measure up.  But I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that.

If you look at my review, you will see that I included both the good and the bad of my vacation experience.  The lack of maid service was just one very small part of the bad.  And looking at the description, above, of what they were supposed to provide during the midweek service -- and did not -- makes my conviction all the stronger.  If the resort does not have quality control on its vacation experience, such that the promise of what you will get and what you actually get can vary so much, then it is time for the resort to re-examine its quality control systems.

The bottom line is that, in some areas, our vacation experience just did not live up to the billing.  There were things about the resort (the free internet, the condition of the room and quality of the furnishings, for example) that enhanced the experience.  But there were other things (the lack of parking, the construction, and the charges if you wanted to get a fresh towel or replace your shampoo or bath soap during the week, for example) that impaired it.  I felt I was extremely accurate, analytical, even, about both the good and the bad.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> Every single timeshare I've been to previously has either daily maid service or free daily towel exchange.  I don't remember any giving detergent for multiple washings, and most expect you to bring your own detergent, and don't provide any even for a single wash.  However, it is the lack of a towel exchange, with the justification that you can wash your own, that makes it incumbent on the timeshare to provide the facilities to wash your own.  I.e., laundry soap sufficient to do so.



When I first went to a HGVC and had to buy laundry soap I was surprised because the Club Intrawest TS which we own and stayed before all had free soap. But as HOC said they also wanted you to wash your own  pool towels.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 1, 2006)

Hoc,

Sorry you had such a bad experience at WKORV. We are currently at WOKRV and I have the Standard Housekeeping Services in front of me and it says "Mid-week tidy (3 days after artival) includes making of the bed with fresh linens, placing clean towels& trash removal." Maybe you talked to someone that was having a bad day:annoyed: . I would have talked to the manager about that experience. I don't take vacations at top resorts to get that kind of attitude. That was just wrong. I have had nothing but pleasureable experiences here.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 1, 2006)

oneohana said:
			
		

> Sorry you had such a bad experience at WKORV.



I didn't have a bad experience.  I thought the timeshare was above average, and rated it as such.  However, I was very detailed about both the negative and positive parts of the experience I had, and I rated it accurately according to TUG guidelines.  I can simply infer from this thread that some of the WKORV owners didn't expect such a frank review, and were a bit surprised that I gave it one.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2006)

Hoc said:
			
		

> I didn't have a bad experience.  I thought the timeshare was above average, and rated it as such.  However, I was very detailed about both the negative and positive parts of the experience I had, and I rated it accurately according to TUG guidelines.  I can simply infer from this thread that some of the WKORV owners didn't expect such a frank review, and were a bit surprised that I gave it one.



I appreciate a frank review, but as an owner, my WKORV experience has been far different than yours.  I think that as an exchanger, you didn't get the best service, and obviously, you got a horrible view and maybe a room with an out of service jacuzzi tub.  

The view is very important to me, too - it's too bad you didn't realize that you would probably get a highway view or construction view as an exchanger.  If I was exchanging into a resort, and I knew I was going to get a crappy view, I probably would go somewhere else.  Or at least wait until construction is done.  

If you ever want to go back, your best bet is a private exchange with an owner - that way you get the owner's priority for view/location.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 4, 2006)

----------------------


----------



## Denise L (Nov 6, 2006)

*An update on the studios without tubs!*

Hello,

Back to my original post about the studios without tubs...

These have a roll-in shower, and are for handicapped guests. So vacationtime1, in post #2, was right. 

I'm not sure how many of these are available. If I find out, I will post here.


----------

